# Serious sex hangup: TOO SCARED TO GET A GIRL PREGNANT



## Bobby1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Honestly I am too scared to have sex with a girl. *1% chance of having a kid is too high for me!* Plus I worry about diseases and who knows what! People do lie and a girl could lie about being on the pill. In which happens often!

I decided to give up having sex and looking for girls. Not that I want that but it seems like the best thing to do. It would be nice to have a cool girlfriend but this pregnancy thing is too much of a risk to have a girl in my house.

Am I the only one like this or what are other people thinking about this issue?

IT SEEMS TO ME MANY PEOPLE HAVE SEX REGULARLY LIKE IT'S NO BIG DEAL. But I do not trust people and can not take these unnecessary risks, not that I want that! Does anyone want to discuss this topic?


----------



## Testsubject (Nov 25, 2013)

Male contraceptive, verify other is on the pill. Leave nothing to chance.


----------



## SeanT (Aug 24, 2014)

Get that b!tch to take the pill as a bonus her t1ts should get bigger & you can get up in that sh!t as much as you want if she refuse then keep tappin dat ***** if she say she yo baby mama say save yo baby mama drama for yo mama.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

I get a lot of stories of girls ending up pregnant when they didn't mean to.

I think it's funny, personally.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

This is one of the major drawbacks of getting laid that many people don't seem to care about. I have the same fear, which is why sex is not one of my priorities.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah it's hard being a guy, she might accidentally get pregnant and decide she wants to keep it D: if I got accidentally pregnant and wanted to keep it but the guy didn't I'd just get an abortion.

As I'm a woman in a country where abortion is legal I don't have to worry too much about the pregnancy thing since I have multiple contraception options + abortion as a last resort. Unless I somehow don't realise I'm pregnant for more than five months, but that seems very unlikely.

stds are a whole other worrying thing though.

It's probably better to only have sex after you've established how people feel about the hypothetical pregnancy situation. But I guess that might be a bit serious early on, so people don't want to talk about it, and most people don't wait long to have sex now.

lol at last line...


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Well, at least, you think ahead. Many are just having mindless sex and then have to deal with or think of the possible consequences. Normally, sex comes with some responsabilities. Until condoms, it would pretty much always lead to a pregnancy. Now, most are just jumping in bed hoping the magic pill will work. Condoms aren't cool, yo...So what if you get infected with something? You'll just take some other pill to cure it. Those you've infected, their problem...

So, if you want sex, pick someone you actually care for, preferably in a solid relationship. Otherwise, abstinence is the word of the day. There is always the possibility to avoid intercourse and have different types of sex, but that won't happen for ever.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

The risks are minimal if you use a condom. If you don't and she is on the pill, the risk is bigger of course (the pill itself but also that girls lies about being on the pill - yes it happens, I know of two women just myself that has done this to get pregnant) but still pretty small.

But even if she gets pregnant, there's the possibility you can talk her into getting an abortion (that is unless she tricked you cause she wanted a baby of course). And if you do end up with a kid, it's not going to be the end of the world. It ain't fun of course if you didn't want one and it's gonna change your life but it doesn't mean it's over. Bottom line is that you gotta take some risks here in life if you wanna have fun and enjoy it. Never having sex cause you are afraid of knocking someone up seems like a very irrational fear.

If you still can't get over it, get a vasectomy then. Problem solved.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

You should be scared, she will own you for 21 years. But you could just use a fake name.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Why not a vasectomy?


----------



## Bobby1 (Jul 5, 2014)

George McFly said:


> Why not a vasectomy?


This makes sense. If I find a cool girl, I will consider it.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Bobby1 said:


> This makes sense. If I find a cool girl, I will consider it.


I looked it up and its goes up to $1000 for the out patient procedure vs $245,000 to raise a kid to 18. Not making that number up either. 
http://money.cnn.com/2014/08/18/pf/child-cost/


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Vasectomies are not always reversible though, so if you decide you ever do want your own children, you should bear that in mind.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Bobby1 said:


> Honestly I am too scared to have sex with a girl. *1% chance of having a kid is too high for me!* Plus I worry about diseases and who knows what! People do lie and a girl could lie about being on the pill. In which happens often!




You have reason to be worried, OP!

*10%* of men have had women lie or use other means to try and become pregnant fraudulently while almost *40%* of babies in the USA are unplanned.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reproductive_coercion



Persephone The Dread said:


> Vasectomies are not always reversible though, so if you decide you ever do want your own children, you should bear that in mind.


There are alternatives coming soon. Vasalgel is starting clinical trial in 2015 with expected delivery by 2016.

http://www.newmalecontraception.org/vasalgel/

It's time for men to take back our reproductive autonomy.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

arnie said:


> There are alternatives coming soon. Vasalgel is starting clinical trial in 2015 with expected delivery by 2016.
> 
> http://www.newmalecontraception.org/vasalgel/
> 
> ...


That's great... But why are all your posts written as though they are some kind of campaign poster?

e.g:

tag line: It's time for men to take back our reproductive autonomy!

lol


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

Dude I've been pulling out since 16 and nothings happened. It's not like as soon as you put it in there she'll get pregnant it's not that easy to get pregnant. Of course my mindset is different from yours, if I have a kid so be it. I have the money and I wouldn't mind a kid. It's being stuck with a *****y wife that scares me. If you use a condom you're 99.9999% safe.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

CowGoMoo said:


> If you use a condom you're 99.9999% safe.


False.

Condoms have a failure rate of 18% - per year.

Example: Throw a die several times until it lands on six. How many times you threw it is the number of years you could use a condom before getting a baby and then surprise! She's keeping it. No you do not have a choice in this. Her body, her choice.

http://www.cdc.gov/reproductivehealth/unintendedpregnancy/contraception.htm


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

arnie said:


> False.
> 
> Condoms have a failure rate of 18% - per year.
> 
> ...


18% per year? What does that even mean? 
So if you get laid, let's say 5 times that year. There's almost a 20% chance someones getting pregnant? That's way too high. Way too high, it's not real


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

If she was your wife it wouldn't be scary.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

arnie said:


> False.
> 
> Condoms have a failure rate of 18% - per year.
> 
> ...





> With proper knowledge and application technique-and use at every act of intercourse-women whose partners use male condoms experience a 2% per-year pregnancy rate with perfect use and an 18% per-year pregnancy rate with typical use.


So... What was that you said in that other thread.. Oh that's right:



arnie said:


> The pill is over 99% effective when taken properly. The only one they have to blame is themselves. Real women take responsibility for their own reproductive future.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

As a man, condoms are a poor choice so you have to rely on someone else for your reproductive future. 

As a woman, birth control is almost perfect if you use it correctly and abortion is always an option so you can only rely on yourself.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

arnie said:


> As a man, condoms are a poor choice so you have to rely on someone else for your reproductive future.
> 
> As a woman, birth control is almost perfect if you use it correctly and abortion is always an option so you can only rely on yourself.


Abortion is not always an option not every woman considers murdering her baby to be a choice.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Why not be smart and use both methods? I've read somewhere that when contraceptive practices are combined, it decreases chance of pregnancy. So condom+pill+ pull out method is more effective than just one used alone.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

arnie said:


> As a man, condoms are a poor choice so you have to rely on someone else for your reproductive future.
> 
> As a woman, birth control is almost perfect if you use it correctly and abortion is always an option so you can only rely on yourself.


http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/contraception-guide/Pages/male-condoms.aspx



> *If used correctly every time you have sex,* male condoms are 98% effective. This means that two out of 100 women using male condoms as contraception will become pregnant in one year.


http://www.nhs.uk/Conditions/contraception-guide/Pages/how-effective-contraception.aspx



> Combined contraceptive pill: more than 99% effective if taken correctly. Less than 1 woman in 100 will get pregnant in a year while taking the combined pill.
> 
> Progestogen-only pill: 99% effective if taken correctly. One woman in 100 will get pregnant in a year while taking the progestogen-only pill.


The difference is staggering, condoms are clearly completely useless as are contraceptive pills, I guess.



coeur_brise said:


> Why not be smart and use both methods? I've read somewhere that when contraceptive practices are combined, it decreases chance of pregnancy. So condom+pill+ pull out method is more effective than just one used alone.


A lot of guys don't want to use condoms, fair enough. But that's all the women's fault, don't you know?

Silly women not tying the guy down and forcing him to wear a condom :no


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Did I once say it was the woman's fault? No! Why does everyone diliberately misinterpret my comments? :mum


All I said was that men lack options.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> A lot of guys don't want to use condoms, fair enough. But that's all the women's fault, don't you know?
> 
> Silly women not tying the guy down and forcing him to wear a condom :no


Tye him down and force him? Why can't you just ask the guy to wear a condom?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

arnie said:


> Did I once say it was the woman's fault? No! Why does everyone diliberately misinterpret my comments? :mum
> 
> All I said was that men lack options.


But if you're using a condom _correctly_, the failure rate is almost the same. Sure if she does get pregnant, then you're screwed and it would be nice if she'd have an abortion (if it's legal, if it's not then that's not her fault), but before the pregnancy occurs it's equally down to both people having sex. If you seriously care, you'd use a condom/abstain from intercourse.



Cenarius said:


> Tye him down and force him? Why can't you just ask the guy to wear a condom?


He might refuse to use one and he can't be held responsible, so if he wants to have sex and refuses, it is the only way unfortunately to make sure you've taken that responsibility seriously, as a woman.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


> But if you're using a condom _correctly_, the failure rate is almost the same. Sure if she does get pregnant, then you're screwed and it would be nice if she'd have an abortion (if it's legal, if it's not then that's not her fault), but before the pregnancy occurs it's equally down to both people having sex. If you seriously care, you'd use a condom/abstain from intercourse.
> 
> He might refuse to use one, and he can't be held responsible, so if he wants to have sex and refuses, it is the only way unfortunately to make sure you've taken that responsibility seriously, as a woman.


If he refuses then don't have sex with him! This **** is why we make threads about how girls like ***-holes who don't respect them and don't go for nice guys.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Spread your seeds far and wide. Don't worry about the consequences.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Up the bum no babies.


----------

